# Confixx_dump.conf anpassen



## Freak Junior (6. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung wie ich die confixx_dump.conf so anpasse, dass ich bestimmte Benutzer aus dem Backup ausschließe?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Freak Junior


----------

